# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Voeten

## patty

hallo iedereen
ik hoop dat iemand een goeie tip heeft voor mij ,ivb met mijn voeten,
k heb nl sinds het warme weder enorm last van verhitte voeten,is precies of ze verbrand zijn zo een gevoel is het.
I kprobeerde al speciale olie,zalf voor verhitte voeten,maar niks hielp tot nu toe.Koud water ja maar kan toch nie de ganse nacht onder de kraaan blijven he :lol: 
Ik kan er zelfs moeilijk of niet va nslapen,
pls is iemand die kan zeggen die weet wat mij kan helpen met resultaat .
hartelijke dank 
groetjes patty

----------


## lorline

> hallo iedereen
> ik hoop dat iemand een goeie tip heeft voor mij ,ivb met mijn voeten,
> k heb nl sinds het warme weder enorm last van verhitte voeten,is precies of ze verbrand zijn zo een gevoel is het.
> I kprobeerde al speciale olie,zalf voor verhitte voeten,maar niks hielp tot nu toe.Koud water ja maar kan toch nie de ganse nacht onder de kraaan blijven he :lol: 
> Ik kan er zelfs moeilijk of niet va nslapen,
> pls is iemand die kan zeggen die weet wat mij kan helpen met resultaat .
> hartelijke dank 
> groetjes patty


Hallo Patty ik heb met je te doen, als het maar koud is dan is het voor mij te doen.Maar met warmte wordt je er gek van! ook van sokken of dichte schoenen want dat broeit eerder en zwellen de aders op. Ik loop zolang mogelijk op sandalen (tot ik bijna voor gek loop) als ik laarsjes of zo aan heb altijd met blote voeten,als het te erg is ga ik een tijdje in koud water met de voeten kom je helemaal van bij! soms pak ik tussen door vers koud water als het te gauw warm is. groeten Lorline

----------

